# Library of Congress - Photographers Day



## Trblmkr (Feb 17, 2014)

Only twice a year does the Library of Congress open it's doors to the public and photographers, Columbus Day and Today.  Columbus Day was cancelled last year due to the Government shutdown, so I took advantage of today's opportunity.

This was a challenge to say the least. No tripods allowed, tons of people around, so I had to make do.  This is the hallway right off the entrance to the building.

After all of the discussions that have been of late as to what is what is not a good HDR.. I hope that this one would be at least classified as "decent" 

ISO 1600
F/5.0
1/60
AP Mode




20140217 Library Of Congress 012 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr


----------



## CaboWabo (Feb 17, 2014)

I like it alot shows what hdr can be good for


----------



## ratssass (Feb 17, 2014)

I really like it.I just wish it went further down the hall..


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 17, 2014)

Beautiful work!! Are there anymore?


----------



## Trblmkr (Feb 18, 2014)

CaboWabo said:


> I like it alot shows what hdr can be good for


Thank you very much Cabo.. that's what I was hoping for.



ratssass said:


> I really like it.I just wish it went further down the hall..


Rat.. yeah I agree, there were people constantly in this hallway so I had to make do. I would have liked to really show the whole thing from floor to ceiling.



JustJazzie said:


> Beautiful work!! Are there anymore?


LOTS more, I just processed 1 last night and was excited to post it.  Stay tuned for more


----------



## mmaria (Feb 18, 2014)

like


----------



## NancyMoranG (Feb 18, 2014)

What an opportunity! I like its perspective and can't wait for more.
Nancy


----------



## Braineack (Feb 18, 2014)

Trblmkr said:


> Only twice a year does the Library of Congress open it's doors to the public and photographers, Columbus Day and Today.  Columbus Day was cancelled last year due to the Government shutdown, so I took advantage of today's opportunity.



These are the sorts of things I need to know about.  I sat around all day yesterday twiddling my thumbs trying to think of some place to go to take pictures.


----------



## Stevepwns (Feb 18, 2014)

Man I wish I would have known about that. I work a couple blocks down the street, would have loved to come down and take a few pictures.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 18, 2014)

We're going to DC in April and the Library of Congress is on our itinerary.  I had checked the website and I recall that it said photos are permitted with some areas excepted.  I've never been - are the prohibited areas where all the interesting architecture is?  Is that what was opened up yesterday?


----------



## Tailgunner (Feb 18, 2014)

Trblmkr said:


> Only twice a year does the Library of Congress open it's doors to the public and photographers, Columbus Day and Today.  Columbus Day was cancelled last year due to the Government shutdown, so I took advantage of today's opportunity.
> 
> This was a challenge to say the least. No tripods allowed, tons of people around, so I had to make do.  This is the hallway right off the entrance to the building.
> 
> ...




Now when you say HDR, was this done using a single image or did you take multiple images free handed? 



SquarePeg said:


> We're going to DC in April and the Library of Congress is on our itinerary. I had checked the website and I recall that it said photos are permitted with some areas excepted. I've never been - are the prohibited areas where all the interesting architecture is? Is that what was opened up yesterday?



Ditto, we're going next month and it's on our list as well.


----------



## Trblmkr (Feb 18, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> Trblmkr said:
> 
> 
> > Only twice a year does the Library of Congress open it's doors to the public and photographers, Columbus Day and Today.  Columbus Day was cancelled last year due to the Government shutdown, so I took advantage of today's opportunity.
> ...



Tail... this was 3 pictures -1,0,+1, hand held as tripods weren't allowed.  Most of the pictures I really had to crank up the ISO to be able to hold the camera stead enough to get off three shots to minimize shaking.  Some of them I made do, by using the floor, desktops, balls on the tops of the ropes seperating the walk way. I looked for anything and everything I could to steady my shots.  I would LOVE 1 hour in there, with no people and a tripod LOL.


----------



## Trblmkr (Feb 18, 2014)

Picture #2
This picture is inside the Main Hall of the Library. Anybody is allowed to request access to this during the year, but only allowed if you're actually working on a research paper. This isn't your typical library where you can check books out and keep them _._

ISO 3200
1/100
F/8.0





20140217 Library Of Congress 057 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr


----------

